# Russian Tsar Ivan the Terrible - White Caesar



## P.O.W (Sep 7, 2021)

The Italian nobleman Alessandro Guagnini took citizenship of the Polish – Lithuanian Commonwealth in 1571. In 1578 he published the book "Sarmatiae Europeae Descriptio".

He reports that Ivan the Terrible is called the White Caesar, because he is the Emperor of White Russia.
Link to full video

_View: https://youtu.be/kqrPzVHAK68?t=280_


Historians claim that the first Russian emperor was Peter the Great, who ruled from 1682 to 1725. BUT !!! The Emperor of the Holy Roman Empire called Ivan the Terrible Emperor. On the maps of that time, Ivan the Terrible is also indicated as the Emperor of Russia. 
*What did the title White Caesar mean?*


----------



## Clown Of God (Sep 7, 2021)

As a Croat descendent, I have heard historical talks about white Croatia and red Croatia.
There where supposedly two Croatian kingdoms or different regions governed by my ancestors a long time ago.
This is symbolized through the white and red checkered coat of arms that Croatia has.It is my understanding that white and red where used to tell the geographical direction ( such as South...North)

So following this logic, it would mean Ivan Grozni was the Caesar over a specific geographical part of this Russian empire..


----------



## Sasyexa (Sep 8, 2021)

Interesting, according to video what is now Belarus (White Russia) was actually the Black Russia.

Keep in mind though, that this book was allegedly written in 1578, during the Livonian War. More specifically, when Denmark-Norway, Sweden and Poland-Lithuania were starting to win against Ivan.


----------

